# GEN 2 LS vs. LT, differences and DIY Conversion



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I think that's a very astute observation. The reason I chose the 1LT over the LS was for two main reasons and a few minor reasons. Main things: The dealer wasn't offering nearly the same amount of money off in incentives on the LS vs the LT. The cash back rebates were much greater for the 1LT. Second main reason, was the wheels. I'm really not a fan of the 15" steel wheels and really had no desire for aftermarket wheels at the time. Minor reasons: The 1LT came with the 1.4L turbo, cruise control, and XM (Not sure if LS had XM or not) 

My 1LT had a sticker price of $19,655. After my GMS pricing and the $4,000 rebate, my brand new car's price was $13,955 before taxes and paperwork fees. I believe it came with such great rebates for a few reasons. First, the new face of the 2015 was out, making the '14 model look old. Second, my car had been in dealer inventory for 381 days, and third it was a manual which only a small percentage of the population can drive. They really wanted to sell me my car.

If there were no old models for me to choose from, I would have likely ended up with the '15 LS.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

When I looked at my 14 LT, they had an ECO with the same options, same color. The ECO was $1k more. That included the ECO wheels of course, the spoiler, and the loss of the spare. I knew if I wanted to add the wheels and spoiler down the road, it would be more expensive, but I went with the LT. I have not gotten the wheels or spoiler, probably won't. I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The main deciding difference between the LS and 1LT for me was...the engine.

I went in wanting to buy a LS manual. FINALLY found a 1.4T that wasn't an Eco, and the difference between the two was night and day.

Now that they have the same engine across the lineup, I think they HAD to keep some options out of the LS or they simply wouldn't sell very many LT's.




> I'm really not a fan of the 15" steel wheels and really had no desire for aftermarket wheels at the time.


15" on the new ones, 16" on the old



> (Not sure if LS had XM or not)


Used to. Think they stripped it out in later years. Or maybe that was just the L model.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The main deciding difference between the LS and 1LT for me was...the engine.
> 
> I went in wanting to buy a LS manual. FINALLY found a 1.4T that wasn't an Eco, and the difference between the two was night and day.
> 
> ...



It's hard trying to keep up with which model years included what haha. I'm so glad I ended up getting the 1.4L turbo. A true gem of an engine. Less displacement than most Harley Davidsons, and better gas mileage while lugging around 5 times the weight and much more aerodynamic drag, it's truly astonishing.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Back to the GEN 2. 

It appears that the LS has a smaller fuel tank than the LT as well. Small differences but does it justify the added MSRP, we'll have to see how dealers order them and where the discounts are.

Based on the GEN 2 RPO codes, the Manual and Automatic transmission is the same between LS & LT.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Back to the GEN 2.
> 
> It appears that the LS has a smaller fuel tank than the LT as well. Small differences but does it justify the added MSRP, we'll have to see how dealers order them and where the discounts are.
> 
> Based on the GEN 2 RPO codes, the Manual and Automatic transmission is the same between LS & LT.


Interesting about the gas tank size, wonder what the reason for that is? Likely it's what was stated above, since the 1.4L engine is standard in all models, they must do something to set them apart. I also haven't looked into the gen II for the differences between the L model and the LS. But really, how much more basic can it get? 

I'm just thrilled they didn't drop the manual transmission. Hopefully they'll add a manual option for the 1.6L diesel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Back to the GEN 2.
> 
> It appears that the LS has a smaller fuel tank than the LT as well. Small differences but does it justify the added MSRP, we'll have to see how dealers order them and where the discounts are.
> 
> Based on the GEN 2 RPO codes, the Manual and Automatic transmission is the same between LS & LT.


If it is like the current Eco MT, that's a simple fuel pump swap to negate the difference - the actual tank is the same size. But that's more money added on to "convert" the two.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't forget resale value. A LT will sell for more than a LS. The buyer may not get down to looking at the options.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The 16in aluminum rims/tires and cruze control are with the $2,000 to me. On the previous generation cruise control was a $500 dealer installed option. Also not all differences are listed options, previous generation cruze LS had the light grey cloth, which will show dirt easier, so I opted for the 1LT with all black interior. 

Driving on 13,14 and 15in wheels for years, its a night and day difference having 16in wheels on a rough road with potholes. The 16in rolls over 99% of the potholes, smaller tires drop right to the bottom every time!!! Not only that living in an area that uses tons of salt in the winter Aluminum rims last allot longer before they start to degrade. A steel rim can be rusty in as few as 4 winters, and unseen corrosion can effect the TPMS. 


If anything what we should be complaining about is the only $2000 difference starting price between the LT and the Premier. No way I would buy an LT when I can get the premier for so little upgrade cash. Also no way I want a non-leather wrapped steering wheel, and it seems GM has kept this constant from the LT the previous year. 

Cruze For Sale: New 2016 Cruze Pricing | Chevrolet


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If only they'd make top level trims available with a manual again...


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

when comparing the LT manual vs automatic, it states the manual has electric heating, but there is no heater listed for the automatic. Also, I cannot get the upgraded 8" mylink with the manual option, ugh.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> when comparing the LT manual vs automatic, it states the manual has electric heating, but there is no heater listed for the automatic. Also, I cannot get the upgraded 8" mylink with the manual option, ugh.


Isn't it part of the convenience package? Includes remote start for the autos.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> If only they'd make top level trims available with a manual again...


Though I'm an automatic guy, I would love the option of a slightly cheaper starting price for the premier model. I really would like the heated steering wheel that's standard on the premiere. 

Besides my current cruze being slow to warm up in the winter, it seems to have one of the coldest steering wheels I can remember. I did a test this winter, even though I had heat in 10-15 minutes of driving it was 27 minutes later when I no longer get that frostbite feeling from touching the steering wheel without gloves. I hate driving with gloves so that's not an option. 

Coworker complained his 2015 Tahoe took 7 minutes to have a warm steering wheel, told him it was better than the 30 minutes it takes to warm mine without the heater.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For 2012 model years after settling on the Cruze, we compared the LS through the LTZ and wanted a manual transmission. LS was out of the question with those tiny wheels on ice and snow, and can't get a spare tire in an Eco with a manual transmission, didn't want the LTZ, only an automatic, then flipping between the LT and the 2LT.

2LT had on package option we liked for a thousand bucks, leather interior, leather wrap steering wheel and gear shift knob, electrically heated front seats, power drivers seat, improved radio, better suspension, and a spare tire with a jack. Of course it had cruise control, a necessity for maintaining cop laden roads.

If you are thinking of converting an LS to a 2LT the way dealers prices are, would probably cost a zillion dollars. And with larger tires your speedometer would be reading slow with less torque due to a higher numeric overall gear ratio. 

Gentleman here spent 700 bucks to put a spare tire in his Eco, marketing can shove that can of spray up their butts, worthless. 

If you thinking about switching a 1.8 L to the 1.4, think again, not only the engine, exhaust, ECU, BCM, complete wiring harness, radiator, oil cooler, just a wild guess, least 12,000 bucks doing the work yourself. Then issues with your title, the EPA, your insurance company, and the DOT. All go by the VIN Alloy wheels and tires, guessing around at least 1,500 bucks. Cruise around another 300, adds up in a hurry.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> If only they'd make top level trims available with a manual again...


Chevy marketing lost another customer by slapping an AT in the 2LT and not going to spend a fortune for data.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I chose the LT for two reasons, the 1.4T and the sunroof. Sunroof was mandatory for me, and it was only available on the LT and up. If I could have purchased an LS with the 1.4T and sunroof, I would have done it. I would have preferred the light grey interior. Cruise control can be added, rims can be upgraded, and I don't care about the other options. 

In order to get the sunroof on the Gen2 Cruze, the LT automatic (not manual) or higher is required, AND the convenience package AND the technology package AND the MYLink with the 8" screen. Due to this requirement, the sunroof adds $2645 to the cost of the Gen2 LT Auto. I DO NOT want any of the features in the technology package or the convenience package, and I could care less about the 8" MYLink screen. I had actually considered upgrading to a Gen2 until I saw this requirement. I will probably just keep my Gen1 Cruze longer, or I might consider other brands.

The cheapest Gen2 with a sunroof is almost $3K more than the cheapest Gen1 with a sunroof.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Wow, that's dumb. A sunroof is something I would have wanted on my next car, but I don't care for the tech package options either.

They're starting to package these options like Honda and Toyota, where you HAVE to have a specific trim to even get any of the option packages.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yous guys are funny ..look at yerselves nit picking the heck out of GM and their system of boneheadedness ...

I'm cool with me new Gen Boosted , now if IT will stop Smowing .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5 year 60K is what turned me off. At 61K in 3 years on my Gen 1, I'm having all kinds of stuff still happen to me that would be all my problem to deal with.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, for about twenty years wouldn't even buy a vehicle unless it had a sunroof, must have been smoking crack, had three in a roll.

First off, being tall was always bumping my head into the roof, reduced head room, maybe it took 20 years to knock some sense into my thick skull. Second, and don't believe the Cruze is any different, not a sealed system, more like a water bypass. Driving in an icy rain that freezes, also freezes up those drain hoses, and with the heat of the interior of the vehicle, the ice above it would melt and only have one place to go, dripping on your head. But that cold water will keep you awake. 

Only time you could really use it, was in town on a nice summer day at night. Now being told to wear a hat, UV rays are causing skin cancer. Certainly not on the highway, If anything is loose, will be blowing all over the place, and very bad for kids.

Son was told by Chrysler, the only way he could get a towing package on this Nitro was to get navigation and a sunroof first, same leaking problems, reduced headroom, as tall as me, than bad with kids in the vehicle. Also didn't tell him would cost 200 bucks for a map upgrade.

He recently was told when buying a Town & Country, only way to get a towing package was to buy it with a sunroof and factory GPS. He called the Chrysler executives, either just the towing package or nothing. They did agree to give him just the towing package.

Should try this with GM either a MT in the 2LT or nothing. Oh those drain tubes can also be plugged with debris, a PITA to clean. Drain hoses are the first part on the assembly line, entire vehicle is built around them. So can get wet even during the warm summer months. 

Also good for terrorists, rider can stand on the front seat carrying an AK-47.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

On GEN2 Cruzen, both the L and LS trims have the tire sealant and inflator kit; higher trim levels have the compact spare.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> On GEN2 Cruzen, both the L and LS trims have the tire sealant and inflator kit; higher trim levels have the compact spare.


Apparently steering is also different in the L and LS


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

when I recently got tires for my cruze the dealer gave me a new 1 LT rental and I can really tell a difference when z-link is missing. the rear was really jumping around. so z-link for me is a must have in a cruze along with a leather steering wheel. I just don't know if I want leather seats. my next car I may move to a model with a multi-link independent rear end. I have to see the new cruze in person but so far I think I like the gen1 over the gen2. I guess they got the back seat room by taking it away from the trunk. I was impressed by the gen1 trunk space.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> when I recently got tires for my cruze the dealer gave me a new 1 LT rental and I can really tell a difference when z-link is missing. the rear was really jumping around.


Yeah, I noticed a difference too. Just feels like it doesn't handle bumps or road imperfections nearly as well as my car. The non Z-link suspension is less noisy, though.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

So, I would have to buy a spare tire with a basic Gen2 Cruze? The price is looking less and less attractive. Maybe GM should sell a base model Cruze with just a plastic seat and cardboard covers over the fender wells, and then you can just get real seats and fenders later. That would save GM some money. 

I wonder if any other car companies would be willing to sell me a low cost car with a spare tire?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I wonder if any other car companies would be willing to sell me a low cost car with a spare tire?


It's becoming increasingly common, unfortunately. And this was 2 years ago.

Your Next Car May Not Have a Spare Tire - Consumer Reports News


----------



## Deity59 (Apr 6, 2016)

Differences in gen 2 LS to LT
If one thing is listed that means the LT has it and the LS doesn’t.
List is not exhaustive.

Sirius XM
6 speaker stereo vs. 4
Reduced travel power steering
16” aluminum rims vs 15” steel
Tungsten, siren red, Kinect blue not available on LS
Compact spare tire vs can o’ fix a flat
Bright beltline molding vs black
Heated outside mirrors
LED daytime running lights
60/40 rear seat vs solid folding
Rear center armrest
Steering wheel controls, audio and phone
Cruise control
Dual overhead reading lights
Seatback map pockets


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Deity59 said:


> Differences in gen 2 LS to LT
> If one thing is listed that means the LT has it and the LS doesn’t.
> List is not exhaustive.
> 
> ...


Wow. Some of those are things that you'd just think would be standard. Like an arm rest. Or map lights. Or a 60/40 rear seat.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It's becoming increasingly common, unfortunately. And this was 2 years ago.
> 
> Your Next Car May Not Have a Spare Tire - Consumer Reports News






> The problem is that an inflator kit won’t help if a tire gets a slice in the sidewall or suffers other more-serious damage than a basic tread puncture. (Read "My luxurious BMW 750iL run-flat nightmare.")




That was my situation pretty much. Notification of a low tire, 8 mins later 0 psi, 2 hours later a 2nd tow truck shows up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Supra and motorhome both have full size spare tires, vehicle manufacturers are like our government, instead of moving forward, should move backwards.

Its getting worse, not better.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

These build list online are not always accurate when they first come out. I have been looking at the new Camaro and I was looking at different color and interior options and what I wanted wasn't available. Well a dealer I saw a couple weeks ago had the interior and exterior color option.

If you are really interested have a dealer option it out the way you want you might be surprised what they can do.


----------

